# Undergraduate Film production NYU Tisch vs. LMU SFTV



## StefanNach (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello!

I was accepted to both Undergraduate Production programs at the LMU School of Film and Television and NYU Tisch.

I’m from Germany and for me it is really hard to actually get a feeling for both universities, here oversee, and I can only rely on their homepages and different online-forums.

I have a few questions about these two universities, i really hope you can help me!


I heard a lot about the great community and social life at LMU. I only read about NYU that it does not have a „real“ campus, so it seems that the social life is much better at LMU. I know, there can’t be an objective answer, but maybe you can give me an estimate.
From what I have read, LMU seems much more personal and more caring about the individual students. Is this the case? Are professors more caring and more supportive at LMU?
NYU seems for me like a very elitist University. How do students get along which each other? Is it really competitive (in a bad way) or do students get along each other well and like to see flourish each others and collaborate?
I have checked the rankings on the Hollywood Reporter and other ranking sites. NYU is the better university for film production. But how important is it to actually BE in Los Angeles? Since most of the film industry is based on the West Coast, it seems that it is harder to succeed on the East Coast, even though I attend the „better“ university. But on the other hand: each year there are far more film students graduating in LA than in NY.
I have seen different student films of both NYU and LMU. Many of the LMU films do not look like I would expect an Thesis film to look like. I don’t want to sound cocky, but from my own experiences I could make some of the films on my own without any University education. Maybe you can tell me about (your) film projects and LMU and NYU and the degree of professionalism.
Maybe someone can tell me about their internship programs. It seems as if LMU focuses very strongly on internships, but NYU offers the opportunity for internships, as well.


I hope somebody can answer some of my questions. I know, in the end it depends on me what I get out of my education and how I will flourish career-wise.



Thank you very much in advance! Every answer is really appreciated!



Stefan


----------

